# Création d'ebuild

## Doudou

Salut,

Je m'essaye a la crétion d'ebuild mais je rencontre quelques problemes au moment de l'intallation :

```

/bin/sh ../../mkinstalldirs /usr/share/zphoto/templates/en

mkdir /usr/share/zphoto

ACCESS DENIED  mkdir:     /usr/share/zphoto

mkdir: Ne peut créer le répertoire `/usr/share/zphoto'.: Permission non accordée

mkdir /usr/share/zphoto/templates

ACCESS DENIED  mkdir:     /usr/share/zphoto/templates

mkdir: Ne peut créer le répertoire `/usr/share/zphoto/templates'.: Permission non accordée

mkdir /usr/share/zphoto/templates/en

ACCESS DENIED  mkdir:     /usr/share/zphoto/templates/en

mkdir: Ne peut créer le répertoire `/usr/share/zphoto/templates/en'.: Permission non accordée

```

Ou est ce qu'il a vu que root n'avait pas le droit de créer un répertoire où il veut!!    :Laughing: 

Enfin, si quelqu'un a déja eu le probleme ou connais la solution, qu'il me fasse signe!

----------

## TGL

L'install est censée se faire dans un repertoire image, et pas direct à la racine (et le bac à sable surveille ça, et braille des ACCESS DENIED quand tu ne respecte pas ça). Ce n'est qu'après le src_install() que portage va merger cette image dans ta vraie arborescence.

Concrètement, ça veut dire que tu doit soit:

 - passer qlqs variables qui vont bien à ton "make install"

 - utiliser plutôt "einstall"

Jette un coup d'oeil à ebuild.skel (ou skel.ebuild, je sais plus) dans /usr/portage, c'est bien expliqué.

----------

## Doudou

Ok, merci pour tes infos. J'ai utilisé le einstall et ca roulle!!!   :Laughing: 

Une derniere petite question qui a été déja demandé mais je n'ais pas retrouvé le post : où est ce que je dois mettre mon ebuild pour qu'il ne soit pas effacé a chaque "emerge sync"?

Oh pi allez, la derniere des dernieres : A qui je peux fournir mon ebuild? en effet, quite a faire, autant le partager! il faudra que je vérifie qu'il est compatible avec les spécification de Gentoo avant de le proposer a la communauté mais en attendant, y'a t'il un site qui regroupe les ebuild non validé? ca peut toujours servire!    :Wink: 

----------

## Arno

ebuild locaux: depend de /etc/make.conf et de sa variable PORTDIR_OVERLAY

Sinon, je pense que les propositions d'ebuilds peuvent etre soumises a bugs.gentoo.org.

-- Arno

----------

## TGL

 *Quote:*   

> où est ce que je dois mettre mon ebuild pour qu'il ne soit pas effacé a chaque "emerge sync"? 

 

Où tu veux en fait, dans un répertoire sur lequel pointe ton "PORTDIR_OVERLAY" (dans /etc/make.conf"). Chez moi, c'est "/usr/local/portage". Il faut là dedans ranger les choses comme ça l'est dans "/usr/portage", c'est à dire que "toto-1.0.ebuild" ira dans "$PORTDIR_OVERLAY/categorie/toto/".

 *Quote:*   

> A qui je peux fournir mon ebuild?

 

Les nouveaux ebuilds sont à soumettre à bugzilla: https://bugs.gentoo.org

- tu te crées un login

- tu fais un nouveau rapport de bug dans la catégorie GentooLinux -> Ebuilds

- tu mets comme "Summary" un truc du genre "[NEW EBUILD] categorie/toto-1.0"

- comme "Details", tu racontes en bref ce qu'est ton application (avec une url si possible)

- tu ignores les questions sur la "Reproducibility" et compagnie

- et comme "Severity" tu mets "Enhancement"

Une fois le report créé, tu fais un nouvel attachment avec ton ebuild, en selectionnant "plaintext" pour le type de fichier, et en mettant comme commentaire "categorie/toto/toto-1.0.ebuild".

Il doit y avoir un "Contribution Howto" sur le site des docs gentoo qui décrit tout ça d'ailleurs. 

Et si tu veux un/des relecteur(s) avant de soumettre la bête, hésite pas à la poster ici   :Wink: 

----------

## plate

Suffit de mettre 

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

dans /etc/make.conf, et le prochain rsync n'y touchera plus. La methode standard pour contribuer un ebuild que t'as bricole aux Gentooistes du monde entier est explique ici.

EDIT: Ooops. Trop tard. Merci, Arno, TGL.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TGL

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: Ooops. Trop tard. Merci, Arno, TGL

 

Pas si trop tard que ça, il vaut surement mieux lire la vraie doc que mon interprétation   :Wink: 

----------

## plate

Mais non, c'etait tres bien. M'enfin, il va y arriver, quoi...   :Cool: 

En fait, Doudou, c'est bien ca ce que tu veux faire, non ? Quand t'auras fini, tu veux pas t'occuper de la racine du site de Takabayashi-san ? Il n'y a toujours pas d'ebuild pour namazu, la honte...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Doudou

Tout d'abord, merci a tous.

Il faut que je verifie que mon ebuild est bien compatible avant de le proposer (exemple : je suis tolerent sur la version de avifile)...

plate : vi, c'est bien ca, je trouve zphoto terrible meme si certain vont reprocher l'utilisation de flash mais il me semble que le lecteur est gratuit et que la librerie utilisée l'est aussi!    :Wink: 

Par contre, je pense que je vais plutot m'attaquer a l'ebuild sur sagem FAST800...ca va etre un peut dure mais bon...ca sera un bonne exercice!    :Wink: 

Si vous voulez tester mon ebuild : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18686

Toute remarque sera le bienvenue!!    :Laughing: Last edited by Doudou on Fri Apr 04, 2003 11:28 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DuF

C'est sous GPL, comprends pas trop comment c'est possible si ça utilise du flash, enfin bon ça a l'air cool alors !

Est-il possible de s'en servir sans avoir le flash player de macromédia, est-ce que cela marche avec gplflash par exemple ?

beh vais tester toute façon, verra bien  :Smile: 

Bon ça marche pas j'ai l'impression avec libflash et gplflash... tant pis !

----------

## plate

Faudrait que tu changes ton entete, peut-etre :

```
# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-games/gtetrinet/gtetrinet-0.7.0.ebuild,v 1.1 2003/03/31 18:46:50 malverian Exp $

```

 :Razz: 

----------

## Doudou

zut, je suis découvert!!    :Laughing: 

Ben vi, a la place d'utiliser le skeleton, j'ai copié un ebuild...mouarf...vais modifier ca. A par ca tu trouve que c'est compatible avec le standard GENTOO?

----------

## TGL

Moi je me demande presque si c'est nécéssaire d'avoir un src_compile() quand il est aussi simple. Je crois qu'il y en a un par défaut qui doit +/- faire ça... mais je suis pas sur gentoo là, donc je verifierai pas avant ce soir. À prendre avec des pincettes donc (ou bien à tester).

----------

## plate

 *DuF wrote:*   

> C'est sous GPL, comprends pas trop comment c'est possible si ça utilise du flash

 C'est Ming qui produit les SWF, et c'est bien GPL, il me semble. Aucune idee pourquoi ca marche pas avec gplflash, par contre.

 *Doudou wrote:*   

> A par ca tu trouve que c'est compatible avec le standard GENTOO?

 Mais oui. Et si jamais il y'a toujours des problemes que je ne vois pas, quelqu'un sur bugs.gentoo.org va certainement pouvoir te dire...

----------

## Doudou

ok, merci de tes conseilles, je lance l'affaire!    :Cool: 

----------

## DuF

Quelqu'un aurait testé avec succès de faire tourner zphoto avec gplflash ?

----------

## TGL

 *Doudou wrote:*   

>  je lance l'affaire!

 

Par contre, ne t'attends pas a priori à voir ton ebuild intégré rapidement vu que là, en principe, y'a freeze pour la 1.4(_rc4?)...

----------

## Doudou

YYYYYEEEEEAAAAAHHHHHAAAAAA!!!!

J'ai fait ma premiere soumission d'ebuild!!!   :Laughing: 

DuF : Pas tester...connais pas...sorry....

----------

## Doudou

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *Doudou wrote:*    je lance l'affaire! 
> 
> Par contre, ne t'attends pas a priori à voir ton ebuild intégré rapidement vu que là, en principe, y'a freeze pour la 1.4(_rc4?)...

 

Ah non...tu me casse le morale la....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## TGL

 *Doudou wrote:*   

> Ah non...tu me casse le morale la.... 

 

Désolé   :Embarassed:  Mais bon, ça viendra... quand ça viendra   :Wink: 

Bon, sinon, je confirme, pour info, que tu aurais pu zapper le src_compile(). 

EDIT: et que ça compile bien aussi avec mon vieux gcc 2.95, et que tes dépendances sont ok, à la version de avifile près (je jette un oeil pour voir si l'update d'avifile vers 0.7.34 pose problème...)

----------

## TGL

J'ai pas eu de problème avec avifile-0.7.34, et ça vire bien le warning du configure de zphoto. J'ai soumis la mise à jour d'avifile (bug #18709). 

Tu peux donc si tu veux mettre ta dépendance sur >=media-video/avifile-0.7.34, et faire dépendre ton bugreport de celui sus-cité.

----------

## Doudou

bon, j'ai rajouté une dépendence vers ton ebuild de avifile et j'ai modifié mon ebuild (rajout des versions dans les dépendances). J'ai remplacé le tgz du répertoire par l'ebuild seul comme tu as fait. Je pense que c'est eux, l'ebuild une fois validé, qui rajoute le digest.

Merci encore pour ton aide, Doudou.

 :Arrow:  zphoto a le bug numero 18686

----------

